# Asus EEEPc 1001p zweite power-taste verwenden

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Hallo,

ich hab einen Asus EEEPc 1001p. Der hat rechts eine Power-Taste, und links eine Taste, die unter Windows bewirkt hat, dass ein kleines Linux von ner anderen Partition gebootet hat.

Ich würde diese Taste gerne verwenden um den Rechner in den Standby-Modus zu versetzen.

 * Wie bekomm ich raus, wie die Taste "heißt"?

 * Wie belege ich diese Taste mit dem "hibernate-ram" ?

Geht das in der .fluxbox/keys? Oder sollte man das Systemnaher machen?

LG Roland

----------

## forrestfunk81

 *72_6f_6c_61_6e_64 wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  * Wie bekomm ich raus, wie die Taste "heißt"?
> 
> 

 

Mit dem Programm x11-apps/xev

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Ja, das hab ich probiert, der erkennt die nicht.

Bei der Taste reagiert er so richtig herlich garnicht.

Wenn ich den Rechner abgedreht habe, und draufdrücke bootet er genauso wie wenn ich auf die Powertaste drücke.

Im Betrieb macht er dann nix wenn man draufdrückt.

LG Roland

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Guck doch ma ob dein Kernel das gesetzt hat. Vielleicht reicht das ja.

```
  | Symbol: EEEPC_LAPTOP [=n]                                                                                                                                                │   

  │ Type  : tristate                                                                                                                                                         │   

  │ Prompt: Eee PC Hotkey Driver (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                                                                                              │   

  │   Defined at drivers/platform/x86/Kconfig:378                                                                                                                            │   

  │   Depends on: X86 [=y] && X86_PLATFORM_DEVICES [=n] && ACPI [=y] && INPUT [=y] && EXPERIMENTAL [=y] && (RFKILL [=y] || RFKILL [=y]=n) && HOTPLUG_PCI [=n]                │   

  │   Location:                                                                                                                                                              │   

  │     -> Device Drivers                                                                                                                                                    │   

  │       -> X86 Platform Specific Device Drivers (X86_PLATFORM_DEVICES [=n])                                                                                                │   

  │   Selects: BACKLIGHT_CLASS_DEVICE [=y] && HWMON [=y] && LEDS_CLASS [=y] && NEW_LEDS [=y] && INPUT_SPARSEKMAP [=n]
```

Sebastian

----------

## musv

 *72_6f_6c_61_6e_64 wrote:*   

> Ja, das hab ich probiert, der erkennt die nicht.
> 
> Bei der Taste reagiert er so richtig herlich garnicht.

 

Mach 'ne Konsole auf, log Dich als root ein und tipp dort mal:

```
tail -f /var/log/messages
```

Dann drückst du auf die Taste.

Wenn dort sowas:

 *Quote:*   

> atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x91 on isa0060/serio0).
> 
> atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e011 ' to make it known.

 

erscheinden sollte, musst du die Taste erst dem System bekannt machen. Danach ist die Taste auch per xev belegbar. An meinem Notebook (Lenovo S12) hab ich die 2. Powertaste für Hibernate eingerichtet.

Anleitung:

http://www.schatenseite.de/multimedia-tasten.html

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Ich hab im Kernel das:

```
 Symbol: EEEPC_LAPTOP [=y]

│

  │ Type  : tristate

│

  │ Prompt: Eee PC Hotkey Driver (EXPERIMENTAL)

│

  │   Defined at drivers/platform/x86/Kconfig:378

│

  │   Depends on: X86 [=y] && X86_PLATFORM_DEVICES [=y] && ACPI [=y] &&

\   │

  │ INPUT [=y] && EXPERIMENTAL [=y] && (RFKILL [=y] || RFKILL [=y]=n) &&

\  │

  │ HOTPLUG_PCI [=y]

│

  │   Location:

  │     -> Device Drivers

  │       -> X86 Platform Specific Device Drivers (X86_PLATFORM_DEVICES

[=y │

  │   Selects: BACKLIGHT_CLASS_DEVICE [=y] && HWMON [=y] && \

│

  │ LEDS_CLASS [=y] && NEW_LEDS [=y] && INPUT_SPARSEKMAP [=y]
```

Da scheint überhaupt nichts auf wenn ich auf der Taste rumdrück.

LG Roland

----------

## Hollowman

Mach mal ein

ls -l /dev/input

Sebastian

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

```
ls -l /dev/input 

total 0

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    100 Jan 28 21:08 by-path

crw-r----- 1 root root 13, 64 Jan 28 21:08 event0

crw-r----- 1 root root 13, 65 Jan 28 21:08 event1

crw-r----- 1 root root 13, 66 Jan 28 21:08 event2

crw-r----- 1 root root 13, 67 Jan 28 21:08 event3

crw-r----- 1 root root 13, 68 Jan 28 21:08 event4

crw-r----- 1 root root 13, 69 Jan 28 21:08 event5

crw-r----- 1 root root 13, 70 Jan 28 21:08 event6

crw-r----- 1 root root 13, 63 Jan 28 21:08 mice

crw-r----- 1 root root 13, 32 Jan 28 21:08 mouse0
```

Verstehs nicht  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

@Hollowman

Hat das geholfen?

----------

## Hollowman

Mach nochmal ein

ls -l /dev/input/by-path

Ich vermute das er das als eigenständiges Inputdevice sieht. Darauf deuten die vielen event* Dinger hin.

Les dich auch mal hier: http://acpi4asus.sourceforge.net/

und da: http://dev.iksaif.net/projects/acpi4asus/wiki

durch.

Lapsus solltest du dir auch mal angucken: https://bugs.gentoo.org/233822

Sebastian

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

 *ls -l /dev/input/by-path wrote:*   

> total 0
> 
> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 9 Feb  2 08:21 platform-i8042-serio-0-event-kbd -> ../event5
> 
> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 9 Feb  2 08:21 platform-i8042-serio-1-event-mouse -> ../event6
> ...

 

----------

